# Shared Accommodation in Melbourne



## ranganath.mukunda (Mar 21, 2018)

Dear All,

I hold a SI 189 visa and currently working in UAE. I have another 3 more years of PR validity and hence its high time that I should now be relocating to Australia.

Before I do, which I would shortly, especially to Melbourne, I want to know if there are any shared accommodations available to share room/bed space in Melbourne area that I could afford and how much its gonna cost? As I will be coming there unemployed and have to search for the job and that's going to take a while. Also, kindly provide any links that post classified Ad on shared room/bed space accommodations in Melbourne along with pricing details.

Thanks and looking forward to your response!

Regards,
Ranganath


----------

